# KDE erkennt USB Speicher devices nur beim ersten Einstecken

## deranonyme

Das Problem ist genau das was im Topic mit wenigen Worten beschrieben ist. Stecke ich ein USB Speicher, egal welche USB Version, in einen der USB Slots, dann wir der erkannt. Ziehe ich ihn raus uns stecke ihn nochmal meldet KDE das nicht. Das System erkennt den Stick oder die Festplatte beim zweiten Einstecker sehr wohl.

```
[21109.495686] usb 11-3: new SuperSpeed Gen 1 USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[21109.508730] usb 11-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0781, idProduct=5581, bcdDevice= 1.00

[21109.508739] usb 11-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[21109.508743] usb 11-3: Product: Ultra

[21109.508747] usb 11-3: Manufacturer: SanDisk

[21109.508751] usb 11-3: SerialNumber: 4C530000060908106243

[21109.510888] usb-storage 11-3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[21109.511218] scsi host8: usb-storage 11-3:1.0

[21110.531498] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Ultra            1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[21110.532199] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] 60063744 512-byte logical blocks: (30.8 GB/28.6 GiB)

[21110.533338] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Write Protect is off

[21110.533349] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[21110.533980] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[21110.551675]  sdk: sdk1

[21110.554618] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Attached SCSI removable disk

  [21575.918068] usb 11-3: USB disconnect, device number 4

[21579.733226] usb 11-3: new SuperSpeed Gen 1 USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[21579.746348] usb 11-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0781, idProduct=5581, bcdDevice= 1.00

[21579.746351] usb 11-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[21579.746353] usb 11-3: Product: Ultra

[21579.746355] usb 11-3: Manufacturer: SanDisk

[21579.746356] usb 11-3: SerialNumber: 4C530000060908106243

[21579.754925] usb-storage 11-3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[21579.755188] scsi host8: usb-storage 11-3:1.0

[21580.799106] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Ultra            1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[21580.799842] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] 60063744 512-byte logical blocks: (30.8 GB/28.6 GiB)

[21580.800956] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Write Protect is off

[21580.800964] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[21580.801571] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[21580.815160]  sdk: sdk1

[21580.817202] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Attached SCSI removable disk

[21587.325893] usb 11-3: USB disconnect, device number 5

[21589.179136] usb 11-3: new SuperSpeed Gen 1 USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[21589.192156] usb 11-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0781, idProduct=5581, bcdDevice= 1.00

[21589.192166] usb 11-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[21589.192177] usb 11-3: Product: Ultra

[21589.192180] usb 11-3: Manufacturer: SanDisk

[21589.192183] usb 11-3: SerialNumber: 4C530000060908106243

[21589.196874] usb-storage 11-3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[21589.197088] scsi host8: usb-storage 11-3:1.0

[21590.206894] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Ultra            1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[21590.207616] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] 60063744 512-byte logical blocks: (30.8 GB/28.6 GiB)

[21590.208760] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Write Protect is off

[21590.208781] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[21590.209388] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[21590.226068]  sdk: sdk1

[21590.228449] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdk] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

Wo kann ich den Fehler hier suchen? Stehe ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch und vermute irgend eine udev Problem mit dem ich mich so gar nicht auskenne.

----------

## Christian99

hm, bin jetzt auch kein Experte dafür, aber da spielt irgendwie noch udisks mit rein.

Ich würde mal schaun, was 'udisksctl monitor' während An/Ausstecken sagt.

----------

## ManfredB

Ich erlebe das an meinem Notebook immer wieder, daß angeschlossene USB-SSDs, auf denen gentoo installiert ist,

beim Bootvorgang als nicht vorhanden angezeigt werden.

Meine Lösung:

Sobald ich das Notebook einschalte, drücke ich sofort die Taste F12. Da wird zwar nur die eingebaute SSD angezeigt, auf der der Bootloader für alle Linux-Distributionen liegt, aber wenn dann das BootMenu auftaucht und ich die USB-SSD-Partition anklicke,

startet das System ohne Probleme.

Daraus schließe ich, daß das Notebook - obwohl die USB-SSD immer angeschlossen ist - die Suche nach Medien durch F12-Taste erst durchführt.

So könnte es am PC auch sein, doch da habe ich bisher mit USB-SSDs keinerlei Probleme gehabt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Christian99

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Ich erlebe das an meinem Notebook immer wieder, daß angeschlossene USB-SSDs, auf denen gentoo installiert ist,
> 
> beim Bootvorgang als nicht vorhanden angezeigt werden.
> 
> Meine Lösung:
> ...

 

Hm, glaub nicht, dass das was miteinander zu tun hat. Bei dir erkennt ja der EFI Loader die angeschlossenen SSDs nicht. Wenn mal gebootet ist, läuft ja kein EFI Loader mehr, das ist ja dann rein Linux. und der Kernel selbst erkennt ja die angeschlossenen USB sticks, sie werden nur nicht in der DE angezeigt.

----------

## deranonyme

udisksctl monitor kannte ich noch nicht. Untenstehend das Ergebnis von Stecken-Abziehen-Stecken

```
10:39:31.729: The udisks-daemon is running (name-owner :1.18).

10:39:46.339: Added /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SanDisk_Ultra_4C530000060908106243

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Drive:

    CanPowerOff:                true

    Configuration:              {}

    ConnectionBus:              usb

    Ejectable:                  true

    Id:                         SanDisk-Ultra-4C530000060908106243

    Media:                      

    MediaAvailable:             true

    MediaChangeDetected:        true

    MediaCompatibility:         

    MediaRemovable:             true

    Model:                      Ultra

    Optical:                    false

    OpticalBlank:               false

    OpticalNumAudioTracks:      0

    OpticalNumDataTracks:       0

    OpticalNumSessions:         0

    OpticalNumTracks:           0

    Removable:                  true

    Revision:                   1.00

    RotationRate:               -1

    Seat:                       seat0

    Serial:                     4C530000060908106243

    SiblingId:                  /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/0000:05:00.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.0

    Size:                       30752636928

    SortKey:                    01hotplug/1626165586335593

    TimeDetected:               1626165586335593

    TimeMediaDetected:          1626165586335593

    Vendor:                     SanDisk

    WWN:                        

10:39:46.340: Added /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Block:

    Configuration:              []

    CryptoBackingDevice:        '/'

    Device:                     /dev/sdk

    DeviceNumber:               2208

    Drive:                      '/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SanDisk_Ultra_4C530000060908106243'

    HintAuto:                   true

    HintIconName:               

    HintIgnore:                 false

    HintName:                   

    HintPartitionable:          true

    HintSymbolicIconName:       

    HintSystem:                 false

    Id:                         

    IdLabel:                    

    IdType:                     

    IdUUID:                     

    IdUsage:                    

    IdVersion:                  

    MDRaid:                     '/'

    MDRaidMember:               '/'

    PreferredDevice:            /dev/sdk

    ReadOnly:                   false

    Size:                       30752636928

    Symlinks:                   /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Ultra_4C530000060908106243-0:0

                                /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:05:00.0-usb-0:3:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0

    UserspaceMountOptions:      

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.PartitionTable:

    Partitions:         

    Type:               dos

10:39:46.377: Added /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk1

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Block:

    Configuration:              []

    CryptoBackingDevice:        '/'

    Device:                     /dev/sdk1

    DeviceNumber:               2209

    Drive:                      '/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SanDisk_Ultra_4C530000060908106243'

    HintAuto:                   true

    HintIconName:               

    HintIgnore:                 false

    HintName:                   

    HintPartitionable:          true

    HintSymbolicIconName:       

    HintSystem:                 false

    Id:                         by-uuid-0614E51C14E5100B

    IdLabel:                    win10

    IdType:                     ntfs

    IdUUID:                     0614E51C14E5100B

    IdUsage:                    filesystem

    IdVersion:                  

    MDRaid:                     '/'

    MDRaidMember:               '/'

    PreferredDevice:            /dev/sdk1

    ReadOnly:                   false

    Size:                       30751588352

    Symlinks:                   /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Ultra_4C530000060908106243-0:0-part1

                                /dev/disk/by-label/win10

                                /dev/disk/by-partuuid/9db0b708-01

                                /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:05:00.0-usb-0:3:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1

                                /dev/disk/by-uuid/0614E51C14E5100B

    UserspaceMountOptions:      

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Filesystem:

    MountPoints:        

    Size:               0

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Partition:

    Flags:              128

    IsContained:        false

    IsContainer:        false

    Name:               

    Number:             1

    Offset:             1048576

    Size:               30751588352

    Table:              '/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk'

    Type:               0x07

    UUID:               9db0b708-01

10:39:46.378: /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk: org.freedesktop.UDisks2.PartitionTable: Properties Changed

  Partitions:           /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk1

10:40:17.984: Removed /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk1

10:40:17.995: Removed /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk

10:40:17.997: Removed /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SanDisk_Ultra_4C530000060908106243

10:40:24.359: Added /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SanDisk_Ultra_4C530000060908106243

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Drive:

    CanPowerOff:                true

    Configuration:              {}

    ConnectionBus:              usb

    Ejectable:                  true

    Id:                         SanDisk-Ultra-4C530000060908106243

    Media:                      

    MediaAvailable:             true

    MediaChangeDetected:        true

    MediaCompatibility:         

    MediaRemovable:             true

    Model:                      Ultra

    Optical:                    false

    OpticalBlank:               false

    OpticalNumAudioTracks:      0

    OpticalNumDataTracks:       0

    OpticalNumSessions:         0

    OpticalNumTracks:           0

    Removable:                  true

    Revision:                   1.00

    RotationRate:               -1

    Seat:                       seat0

    Serial:                     4C530000060908106243

    SiblingId:                  /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/0000:05:00.0/usb11/11-3/11-3:1.0

    Size:                       30752636928

    SortKey:                    01hotplug/1626165624357214

    TimeDetected:               1626165624357214

    TimeMediaDetected:          1626165624357214

    Vendor:                     SanDisk

    WWN:                        

10:40:24.362: Added /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Block:

    Configuration:              []

    CryptoBackingDevice:        '/'

    Device:                     /dev/sdk

    DeviceNumber:               2208

    Drive:                      '/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SanDisk_Ultra_4C530000060908106243'

    HintAuto:                   true

    HintIconName:               

    HintIgnore:                 false

    HintName:                   

    HintPartitionable:          true

    HintSymbolicIconName:       

    HintSystem:                 false

    Id:                         

    IdLabel:                    

    IdType:                     

    IdUUID:                     

    IdUsage:                    

    IdVersion:                  

    MDRaid:                     '/'

    MDRaidMember:               '/'

    PreferredDevice:            /dev/sdk

    ReadOnly:                   false

    Size:                       30752636928

    Symlinks:                   /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Ultra_4C530000060908106243-0:0

                                /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:05:00.0-usb-0:3:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0

    UserspaceMountOptions:      

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.PartitionTable:

    Partitions:         

    Type:               dos

10:40:24.406: Added /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk1

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Block:

    Configuration:              []

    CryptoBackingDevice:        '/'

    Device:                     /dev/sdk1

    DeviceNumber:               2209

    Drive:                      '/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SanDisk_Ultra_4C530000060908106243'

    HintAuto:                   true

    HintIconName:               

    HintIgnore:                 false

    HintName:                   

    HintPartitionable:          true

    HintSymbolicIconName:       

    HintSystem:                 false

    Id:                         by-uuid-0614E51C14E5100B

    IdLabel:                    win10

    IdType:                     ntfs

    IdUUID:                     0614E51C14E5100B

    IdUsage:                    filesystem

    IdVersion:                  

    MDRaid:                     '/'

    MDRaidMember:               '/'

    PreferredDevice:            /dev/sdk1

    ReadOnly:                   false

    Size:                       30751588352

    Symlinks:                   /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Ultra_4C530000060908106243-0:0-part1

                                /dev/disk/by-label/win10

                                /dev/disk/by-partuuid/9db0b708-01

                                /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:05:00.0-usb-0:3:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1

                                /dev/disk/by-uuid/0614E51C14E5100B

    UserspaceMountOptions:      

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Filesystem:

    MountPoints:        

    Size:               0

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Partition:

    Flags:              128

    IsContained:        false

    IsContainer:        false

    Name:               

    Number:             1

    Offset:             1048576

    Size:               30751588352

    Table:              '/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk'

    Type:               0x07

    UUID:               9db0b708-01

10:40:24.407: /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk: org.freedesktop.UDisks2.PartitionTable: Properties Changed

  Partitions:           /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdk1

```

Das sieht für mich unverdächtig und damit gut aus, auch beim zweiten Anstecken.

----------

## Christian99

Ich hab grad mal selber ausprobiert, und verhält sich genau so wie bei dir. Auch bei einen arbeitskollegen mit Arch-Linux und selber Plasma version ist das auch so, scheint also kein Gentoo Problem zu sein, sondern ein Bug in plasma-disks.

Bei welcher plasma(-disks) Version hast du das Problem? Bei mir und Arbeitskollegen ist es plasma-disks 5.22.3, man kann plasma-disks jetzt nicht einzeln downgraden, und ich hab keine Lust das ganze Plasma neu zu bauen, deswegen werd ich das jetzt nicht mit der älteren Version probieren. Ich würde sagen, dass ist ein bug in Plasma-disks 5.22.3 (mindestens). 

Bis das behoben ist kannst du udisksctl (un)mount verwenden.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Bis das behoben ist kannst du udisksctl (un)mount verwenden.

 

Ja, oder Dolphin öffnen, und dort den Eintrag unter "Removable Devices" nutzen geht auch.

----------

## Christian99

Ja, das geht noch.

BTW: der Beschreibung nach ist plasma-disks was anderes, dachte jetzt wegen der Namesähnlichkeit zu udisks, dass es das ist, aber doch nicht.

Aber es gehört irgendwie zu plasma, ist ja eh mehr oder weniger eins.

----------

## firefly

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Ja, das geht noch.
> 
> BTW: der Beschreibung nach ist plasma-disks was anderes, dachte jetzt wegen der Namesähnlichkeit zu udisks, dass es das ist, aber doch nicht.
> 
> Aber es gehört irgendwie zu plasma, ist ja eh mehr oder weniger eins.

 

Wie bitte?

Das ist plasma-disk:

 *Quote:*   

> Description:         Monitors S.M.A.R.T. capable devices for imminent failure

 

Und hat null mit udisk und co. zu tun.

Ich kann das "Problem" auch nachstellen. Wobei das wohl nur die notification (Disk & Devices) betrifft. Denn in dolphin taucht das gerät wieder auf, nachdem es wieder angesteckt wurde.

Und es gibt schon einen bugreport dazu:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=438874

Das ganze mit folgenden versionen:

plasma: 5.22.2

kde framework: 5.83.0

"kde gear (kde apps)": 21.04.2

----------

## franzf

Fix in 5.23 (nur zur Info).

----------

